# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  معاینه دانشگاه فرهنگیان

## happy boy

*سلام.من پارسال تجربی بودم برافرهنگیان تومعاینه اش کلی گیردادن درضمن اینم بگم من چشم چپم طی یه حادثه آسیب دیده ازقرنیه.معافیت هم دارم..تومعاینه ردم کردن امالحظه آخرطرف گفت ازت خوشم اومد یه نامه از پزشک معتمد آموزش پرورش بگیر منم رفتم ایشونم نوشت که من باعینک مجموع دوچشمم16 از20هس یعنی قبولی(مرز).
کپی نامه اش رودارم.اوناهم دوباره گیردادن ولی بااصرارفعلاقبول کردوپاس شدم.البته متاسفانه رتبه ام خوب نبودوقبول نشدم.
امسال انسانی دادم رتبه ام زیرهزاره ایشالا(طبق تخمین کانون400تا800)منطقه3.
سوالم اینه که میشه ازاون پرونده پارسال استفاده کرد که معاینه ام روپاس شدم یااینکه اون هیچی به هیچی میشه ودوباره بایدپرونده تشکیل بدن ومعاینه و ردکردن من؟
اینم اضافه کنم که من دوس دارم رشته آموزش کودکان استثنایی بزنم که بابچه های معلوله که این که دیگه نیازبه معلم کامل اسالم نداره دیگه.بنظرتون به چه ارگان یاسازمانی بایدبرم که حقموبگیرم؟؟بگم بابا آدمای ناحسابی خلبان که استخدام نمیکنیین f15نمیخام برونم که.چندتا بچه معلول طفلکی میخان ازاون دنیای تاریکشون باحضور توکلاس فاصله بگیرن همین!
اگه کسی اطلاع داره لطفابگه چیکارکنم وکجابرم.*

----------


## farzaneh2020

سلام 
معمولا توی فرهنگیان رتبه خیلی مهم تر از مصاحبه اس،شما اگه رتبه ات خوب باشه نهایتش اینه دوباره میرید نامه میگیرید اوکی میشه نگرانی نداره 
دوست خودمم برای اموزش ابتدایی مشکل داشت و ردش کرده بودن اما مصاحبه شو نمره کامل گرفته بود و رتبه اش هم خوب شده بود ،با رفتن به تهران و گرفتن نامه ،قبول شد

----------


## happy boy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط farzaneh2020


سلام 
معمولا توی فرهنگیان رتبه خیلی مهم تر از مصاحبه اس،شما اگه رتبه ات خوب باشه نهایتش اینه دوباره میرید نامه میگیرید اوکی میشه نگرانی نداره 
دوست خودمم برای اموزش ابتدایی مشکل داشت و ردش کرده بودن اما مصاحبه شو نمره کامل گرفته بود و رتبه اش هم خوب شده بود ،با رفتن به تهران و گرفتن نامه ،قبول شد


مشکل اینه که دوتااتاقه بعدازمعاینه ودرصورت تاییدمعاینه میرن برامصاحبه ومن علت عدم قبولی روکه پرسیدم تومصاحبه وگزینش عالی بودم گفتن سنجش ردت کرده.
لطفامیشه بگین ازکجانامه گرفته ازتهران؟برامن فرهنگیان تبریزه اماامروزتهرانم*

----------


## farzaneh2020

> *
> مشکل اینه که دوتااتاقه بعدازمعاینه ودرصورت تاییدمعاینه میرن برامصاحبه ومن علت عدم قبولی روکه پرسیدم تومصاحبه وگزینش عالی بودم گفتن سنجش ردت کرده.
> لطفامیشه بگین ازکجانامه گرفته ازتهران؟برامن فرهنگیان تبریزه اماامروزتهرانم*


نمیدونم الان میشه یا نه چون نتایج و مصاحبه امسال هنوز شروع نشده ،اما اون روز مصاحبه از شهر خودش نامه گرفت بعد وزارت خانه تهران بردش تا قبولش کنند

----------


## happy boy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط farzaneh2020


نمیدونم الان میشه یا نه چون نتایج و مصاحبه امسال هنوز شروع نشده ،اما اون روز مصاحبه از شهر خودش نامه گرفت بعد وزارت خانه تهران بردش تا قبولش کنند


ببخشیداما چه وزارت خانه ای؟تهران اداره زیادداره.ممنون میشم اگه دونستیدبهم اطلاع بدید سپاس*

----------


## farzaneh2020

> *
> ببخشیداما چه وزارت خانه ای؟تهران اداره زیادداره.ممنون میشم اگه دونستیدبهم اطلاع بدید سپاس*


اسم دقیقشو مطمئن نیستم ولی خو مربوط به اموزش پروش برا تربیت معلم میشه قسمت گزینشش

----------


## happy boy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط farzaneh2020


اسم دقیقشو مطمئن نیستم ولی خو مربوط به اموزش پروش برا تربیت معلم میشه قسمت گزینشش


ممنونم.*

----------


## Uncertain

*تا جاییکه میدونم معاینع واسه همه رشته ها یکیه چه استثنایی چه بقیه رشته ها.نمیشه از پرونده پارسال استفاده کنین باید دوباره همه ازمایشارو بدین چون هر سال یه سری تغیراتیم داره معمولا به عینک اگه نمره چشم زیاد نباشه گیر نمیدن 
یه چیز دیگه رتبه خیلی مهمه ولی اگه از شرایط ازمایش رد بشین اصن به رتبه نگاه نمیکنن و رد میکنن ولی با شرایط عادی رتبه از مصاحبه تا حدودی مهمتره
*

----------


## SARA_J

> *تا جاییکه میدونم معاینع واسه همه رشته ها یکیه چه استثنایی چه بقیه رشته ها.نمیشه از پرونده پارسال استفاده کنین باید دوباره همه ازمایشارو بدین چون هر سال یه سری تغیراتیم داره معمولا به عینک اگه نمره چشم زیاد نباشه گیر نمیدن 
> یه چیز دیگه رتبه خیلی مهمه ولی اگه از شرایط ازمایش رد بشین اصن به رتبه نگاه نمیکنن و رد میکنن ولی با شرایط عادی رتبه از مصاحبه تا حدودی مهمتره
> *


یع سوال : توازمایشات تربیت معلم به تیروییدهم گیرمیدن؟؟
واسه یه بنده خدایی میپرسم

----------


## Ordijahannam

سلام یه سوال دارم از استارتر عذر میخوام

معاینه فرهنگیان چجوریه؟

----------


## mohammadreza13

با سلام
70% کارنامه 30% مصاحبه در قبولی تاثیر داره.

هر چند عدد رشته فرهنگیان انتخاب هم بکنید فقط یک بار مصاحبه میرید و همون یکبار اخرین باره. 
معایه پزشکی داره که اگر سالم باشی زیاد گیر نمیدن
بعد وارد بخش بعدی میشی که 3 یا 4 نفر در اتاق هستن و از شما سوالات مختلف میپرسن، شخصی، اجتماعی، اموزشی، روان شناسی و حالت شما و نحوه پاسخدهی مهمه.
مثلا اگر یک دانش اموز به شما توهین کنه چیکار میکنی؟
از خودت بگو؟
از خانوادت
اهل مطالعه هستی چی میخونی اون اخری که خوندی چی بود
قران بخون
چرا این شغل انتخاب کردی؟ مثلا میگی من خیلی خوب درس میدم، اونا هم میگن خوب بلند شو فلان چیز درس بده! پس حواست به جوابت باشه :Yahoo (4):  
اگر حقوقت قطع بشه باز هم حاضری این کار رو انجام بدی؟

بخش بعد بخش احکام
خوب احکام بخون و این که مناسبت های دینی و سوال های دینی نماز جمعه
خطبه ها
قران خوندن
رهبری
خبرگان


خودن نرفتم ها، اینارو خوندم و برات نوشتم تجربه دیگرانه

انشاالله که اگر به صلاح ما باشه قبول بشیم من به این شغل نیاز دارم. 

والسلام علیکم و رحمة الله و برکاته

----------


## mohammadreza13

حواست با ظاهر خودت هم باشه بسیار زیاد
رسمی و شیک مجلسی تریپ معلمی باید داشته باشی

من خودم شکمم صافه، گرد بود کمربند روش مینشست خیلی جذاب میشد
 :Yahoo (4):

----------

